# Winter Storm Jonas 26-28 Inches of snow



## ken643

Hello everyone, Here are some video's from the storm. Please note none of these videos show the finished product and the areas where i put the snow are all ok with the how owner as those areas are not used by anyone. Also this is my first trip out in most all of the videos. The batteries went dead on the camera and I just had no time to recharge them. I did 18 hours during the storm and when it stopped went around to tidy up. Three visits to every customer, all went well, all are happy and all done timely. Enjoy!! payup


----------



## quigleysiding

Nice Vids . Makes me miss my old cj 5


----------



## TLB

Anybody else notice that that must of his accounts the people have basketball nets?

Great vids, haven't had much snow here in my area of Michigan this year.


----------



## 2005STX

that wrangler looks like it was pushing all that snow with ease. IM impressed


----------



## BC Handyman

Nice Jeep, ya alot of basketball nets I see too


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2104654 said:


> Nice Jeep, ya alot of basketball nets I see too


 BB hoops are great to hang animals for skinning.


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF;2104704 said:


> BB hoops are great to hang animals for skinning.


:laughing:...OR...for playing BASKETBALL!

Great job Ken, heck of a storm.


----------



## 05ram

Do you have HID lights on your Plow? If so howdo tthey hold up to the vibration and bumps from plowing? Great job Plowing.


----------



## jhenderson9196

When did NOAA start naming winter storms?


----------



## BlackHelmet

I gotta say, I'm impressed! That Jeep will move some snow!
Talk about hammering out residential driveways and making some $$$
Nice work!


----------



## ken643

TLB;2104475 said:


> Anybody else notice that that must of his accounts the people have basketball nets?
> 
> Great vids, haven't had much snow here in my area of Michigan this year.


Thats funny, I never really noticed that so many have them


----------



## ken643

2005STX;2104649 said:


> that wrangler looks like it was pushing all that snow with ease. IM impressed


This Jeep shocks me on big storms, it just keeps going, there were many roads to my customers that were untouched. With the plow up I was plowing snow, maybe 6 inches and I made it my accounts. I really thought I was going to get stuck. And my front axle LOCK *Rubicon feature: wasn't working. its at the shop today.


----------



## ken643

WIPensFan;2104811 said:


> :laughing:...OR...for playing BASKETBALL!
> 
> Great job Ken, heck of a storm.


Thank you, it was a lot of snow, glad its melting now, not much room left for any more.


----------



## ken643

05ram;2104841 said:


> Do you have HID lights on your Plow? If so howdo tthey hold up to the vibration and bumps from plowing? Great job Plowing.


Good eye, Yes I replaced the Fisher light bulbs with those HID conversion kits with "Slim Ballast" they have been in there at least 3 years no issues. I looked at what bulb it took (I forget now) I went online to DM tunning and ordered the 55 watt high beam only. If you get High and low beam you need to run an extra wire to switch it high and low, I didnt want anything else to plug and unplug. The install is simply plug and play. I also have several kick a$$ Rigid Industry LED lights.


----------



## ken643

BlackHelmet;2105035 said:


> I gotta say, I'm impressed! That Jeep will move some snow!
> Talk about hammering out residential driveways and making some $$$
> Nice work!


Thanks, There really is nothing better for driveways and small lots then a Jeep. Turning radius, traction all fantastic. I have plowed with several vehicles over many years, Full size lifted Chevy K5 Bazer, 2 differtent Dodge ram pickups extended cabs with 8 foot beds, a Jeep Cherokee 4 door. and now the Rubicon. Jeeps are awesome.


----------



## Flyboy77

What size is that plow, with and without wings? 
Very nice setup and vids. 
Do you ever salt or plow only?


----------



## ken643

Flyboy77;2105700 said:


> What size is that plow, with and without wings?
> Very nice setup and vids.
> Do you ever salt or plow only?


Thanks! I don't salt, but have thought about adding a spreader and offering it? not sure. The plow is a Fisher 6'-9" with wings its 8 1/2 wide. I decided to ditch the wings and the 6'-9" just this week. The wings were causing me an issue. I just put on a new Fisher 7'-6" SD


----------



## Ramitt

Cool vids! Didnt get to watch all of them but makes me wish we had more snow!! 

Some good music in there too! ive had people impressed with the wide taste of music I have.. Always good to switch it up...


----------



## truckitup

OK that makes me want to put a plow on my jeep. Nice!!


----------



## ken643

truckitup;2114589 said:


> OK that makes me want to put a plow on my jeep. Nice!!


Go for it, you will love itThumbs Up


----------



## fatheadon1

great videos as always ken that jeep has made you a killing over the years i think i am gonna have to start looking for one wesport


----------



## Ramitt

fatheadon1;2116168 said:


> great videos as always ken that jeep has made you a killing over the years i think i am gonna have to start looking for one wesport


Didn't have a newer one but did have a 76 cj5 with. 7.6 on it. That thing was awesome in the snow. The v8 loved to push snow


----------

